# Hauntcast 45 airs Friday 1/4/13



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast 45 featuring Terror on the Fox's Mike Parpovich, Bobbie Weiner from Bloody Mary Makeup and Music by Destini Beard airs Friday 1/4/13.

Sample the Marketing Morgue featuring Dick Terhune the Voice From Hell the master of the Dark Arts of advertising http://goo.gl/ns3oC


----------

